# P/S Meetup



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wanted to organize a meetup/fishout (gittin' out and goin fishin) so that the newbies could get to know the old salts and learn some stuff. Thought it might be great in the way of camraderie as well as bringing the local Pier and Surfers together. I'm willing to organize it if people want2 respond with a show of interest, places of interest, contact numbers, and names.

I'm at the 13th W OV public beach access so that may be a start!

Gimme a holler with ya'll thoughts.

Keep dem lines tight and the feesh in fight!
c.l.


----------



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

im down sounds good


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

Gimme a date and time .

PM if you need me contact info.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Can we park in your driveway haha


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm down...you guys pick the place.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'd be game. Problem is I can only do it on Sunday's or Monday's.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm interested!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like this would be cool to have a cookout at the same time! Meet, greet and eat


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Meet/feesh/food*

If you fish fiends want to send me a PM or give me a ring (962-2404) so I can get a list together that would be cool. If you leave your name/alias/whatever and number as well as a suggestion on where the best spot and day for you would be that would be great.

JR a cookout after sounds great. I'm game. Anyone got a place we can tailgate at? We can get a list together of grub to bring.

Shoot me your thoughts and I'll try to jump on this.

Ya'll gimme a ring if you wanna hit somewhere tonight.
peace, c.l.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

im new to the area,would be nice to meet some fellow fishermen!


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

clean one said:


> im new to the area,would be nice to meet some fellow fishermen!


gotcha clean. PM me with a contact number and preferrable days.
c.l.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

That sounds cool. I'd like to meet some of yall and maybe learn a new thing or two.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

keep me in the loop. Would like to meet the "new breed"

I can suggest my crib.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fresh meat Al?
Leave their beer alone


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Fresh meat Al?
> Leave their beer alone


Don't drink beer anymore... honestly... Move on to 1 shot of vodka, ice and diet green tea. Since I quit smoking... I went ahead a decided to loose the weight.

Trying to get back to my HS weight so I can PU HS girls


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Don't drink beer anymore... honestly... Move on to 1 shot of vodka, ice and diet green tea. Since I quit smoking... I went ahead a decided to loose the weight.
> 
> Trying to get back to my HS weight so I can PU HS girls



wow, thats the kind of comment that gets you "FLAGGED" by the VSP....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> wow, thats the kind of comment that gets you "FLAGGED" by the VSP....


you know the last part was all in jest..besides they all hang around your my-space page


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> you know the last part was all in jest..besides they all hang around your my-space page



its cuz i still look like im in hs.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

AL_N_VB said:


> Trying to get back to my HS weight so I can PU HS girls


The best thing about high school girls is they stay the same age and I keep getting older.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> keep me in the loop. Would like to meet the "new breed"
> 
> I can suggest my crib.


Sounds like fun to me Al!! Have people bring a plate, or just grill something up there. I can bring a few slabs of baby backs, spare ribs, or whatever else. I also have a copy of that Buckroe DVD I made for Hampton so you could check it out.. You guys let me know something. Whatever you come up with is fine with me. This coming weekend I have to babysit. Aug. 14th-16th I am helping with a tournament, but any other date I should be able to make it.

Ryan


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Meetup/Fishout date*

Hey Ya'll. Hearing from folks and trying to work with schedules, I'm going to set a date for Sunday July 26th. I'm still working on the fine details but wanted to give everybody enough of a heads up to work with the date. We'll meet somewhere for the "Fishout" and have the Cookout afterwords. This'll be family-friendly so bring kids and significant others.

*"AL_N_VB" that would be cool if we could have the "after-eat" at your pad. PM or call to confirm 

*"drawinout" we'll take you up on the Buckroe DVD...maybe someone's got a video projector that would let us watch it outside?!?!?

Shoot me locations that you think would be ideal for this.
Thanks!
c.l.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Virginia Beach Pier would be a good spot. If you guys are fishing first, then going somewhere else to hang out, I might only be able to stick around for the fishing part. In other words, I'll probably have to do one or the other. I won't be able to do both. Looking forward to it.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds good drawin'

Hey how much does it cost to get on VB Fishing Pier? Nearest/best place to park? I used to live about 10 minutes away from there via bike ride about a year ago...


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonr said:


> The best thing about high school girls is they stay the same age and I keep getting older.


HA!!! 

Dazed and Confused


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Al*

Man you are PSYCO for even stirring the pot.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

clewis50 said:


> Sounds good drawin'
> 
> Hey how much does it cost to get on VB Fishing Pier? Nearest/best place to park? I used to live about 10 minutes away from there via bike ride about a year ago...


Pier fee is $8 for 2 rods, $10 for 3. Parking is right in front of the pier, and I believe it's $2 if you're fishing.


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

I once saw this H/S chick that looked like a freakin pornstar without the slutty factor. I pointed her out to my wife and asked, "where were these girls when I was in H/S?" cus the chicks in my school looked nothing like they do today.

Now there's a reason I love my wife, and that's because she keeps my heads firmly attached in reality. In response to my question she said, "In diapers ... ".

"Thank you honey ..."

"Anytime. That's why I'm here dear."


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

drawin'-thanks for the info on the VB Pier. I took it down brotha.
c.l.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

AL_N_VB said:


> keep me in the loop. Would like to meet the "new breed"
> 
> I can suggest my crib.


Kind of like the old days Al what do you think?



catman32 said:


> Man you are PSYCO for even stirring the pot.


Well Eric where have you been stranger. LOL


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

So, this thing still going down at VB Pier? High tide is predicated at 11:55 am for VB, so what about meeting around 10 (or earlier for the super salty..) and fish through the backside of the tide, then cook the catch somewhere nearby?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

catman32 said:


> Man you are PSYCO for even stirring the pot.


Kinda what I was thinking. 


Oh well, might be game, can't commit just yet.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It's a resurrection!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> It's a resurrection!


Lord help us...


----------



## sandspikes1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Count me in Clewis. Just let me know where and when. I am free most nights and might be able to take off work on a weekday if you gave me enough notice. Saturdays would be best for me.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Let me know time and place i'll see if i can get out there


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

atlantaking said:


> it's a resurrection! :d


*Not.* Just a friendly get together. Lets not go there.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Meet/Greet(& Eat?) Sunday July 26th*

Hey Y'all-
Moving forth with getting together on Sunday I've posted some info below for those who will join us...

Where: VB Pier (see website below); (757) 428-2333.
When:Sunday July 26th, 10:00 on the pier, lasting until whenever. I'll wait at the front for folks....look for the bald guy & feel free to check out my album for a mugshot.
Parking: $4 per carload of licensed fisherman
My #: 962-2404
Post-pier activities: I hadn't finalized a place to meetup afterwords. I'll let you guys handle that...

http://www.virginiabeach.com/attractions/2008/06/23/virginia-beach-oceanfront-fishing-pier/

See everyone their!
Chris Lewis


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds like a date 

BTW, I'm going to get a practice round in tomorrow a.m. (need to look like I know what I'm doing on Sunday). If anyone feels like meeting-up, I'll be wearing a white / blue UNC ballcap, or you can just PM me.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pond Pounder said:


> Sounds like a date
> 
> BTW, I'm going to get a practice round in tomorrow a.m. (need to look like I know what I'm doing on Sunday). If anyone feels like meeting-up, I'll be wearing a white / blue UNC ballcap, or you can just PM me.


HA! Cool Pond...have to decline...picking up my girl from her baby-mama. She and I will definately be at Willoughby tomorrow though.
good luck brotha..report back about how you do.
chris


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'll be out on the T around 6 am. I'll be wearing a P&S hat. If you come out to the T you won't be able to miss me.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

I thought they closed this pier due to lack of interest 

Seriously, it's been "at least" 30 years since I was there (to the pier, go in January occasionally, to get in a boat and freeze, while the ladies pray for Whales) 

_What should I expect, gear up for?_ I haven't even fished a pier in 15 yrs... 


:fishing:


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Ill be there aslong as I remember haha.

And I think I may hit up Willoughby tomorrow afternoon at some point also Chris.


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

After visiting Lynnhaven tonight with my castnet, I'm not loaded-up with various sized minnows, one semi-live needlefish, and a feisty little crab (sans claws now...) I nearly pooed myself when I realized that the batteries in my minnow bucket aerator were just about dead as I was wrapping up. Thank heaven for seven eleven.

I'll post around lunch tomorrow about how things went at VB pier.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Ill be there aslong as I remember haha.
> 
> And I think I may hit up Willoughby tomorrow afternoon at some point also Chris.


Hey man hit me up JR. I'll be back at the View around 11:00 at the earliest. Love to meet up and pull something in.
c.l. 962-2404


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pond Pounder said:


> After visiting Lynnhaven tonight with my castnet, I'm not loaded-up with various sized minnows


Yo Chris, have you heard anything about needing a license for a cast net? Went to Oceans East today & that's what the dude told me! I check that junk out on the state's website...


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, it makes sense. I mean I guess whether you're catching fish via rod, speargun, or net, you should have a license. Fortunately, I've got one that I happen to get a lot of good use out of lately.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Chris I was calling you @ 4:00pm yesterday...No answer....I headed out to VB. Pier and caught 19 Mullett, 24 Spot, 7 Blues and 3 little black tips...One was 24"...I had a great time....I will come and pick you up next Wednesday for sure...


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pond Pounder said:


> I've got one that I happen to get a lot of good use out of lately.


Do you go to any specific places to cast for baitfish? My luck isn't as good as yours. I guess casting for baitfish is more-or-less a crapshot, huh?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah....I caught some small spot on bloodworm fishbites and used them primarily for bait...as well as peeler..


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

catman32 said:


> Man you are PSYCO for even stirring the pot.


v2.0

and AL, remember that last get together..somesmart ass put a flounder on ur face when you were sleeping


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Dang kevin, leave a message next time! You obviously were doing something different than I was, so I'll have to see what set-up you were using.


Chris - I'd say the best way to catch bait is probably to walk the beach until you see them either swimming or popping on the surface. At night, some of the minnows like to hang out right at the edge of the water, so I'd spot them with my headlamp, take a few steps back, and throw on top of them. Although I'd only get 2-3 at a time this way, it sure beats randomly throwing placing and catching nothing but seaweed or jellyfish.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

clewis50 said:


> Yo Chris, have you heard anything about needing a license for a cast net? Went to Oceans East today & that's what the dude told me! I check that junk out on the state's website...


http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/recfish&crabrules.shtm

Here is a quote so you dont have to scroll through it all...


> EXEMPTIONS - The following activities are exempt from the licensing requirements:
> 
> 6. Taking minnows, menhaden, or mullet for personal use as bait with a cast net; fish may not be sold, traded or bartered.


As long as your just gathering "bait" you dont need one. When you start catching slot pups in it you need one if you plan on keeping them, if not dont sweat it jst throw them all back. Now if you want to keep those pups or flounder or whatever finfish, anything other than bait, you DO need an additional 10 dollar cast net license.

Btw i would love to come to the event on sunday but i think i would get thrown off the pier by a group of angry fishermen.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Btw i would love to come to the event on sunday but i think i would get thrown off the pier by a group of angry fishermen.


Stop playin SGT.!! Come on out man. Regardless, I'll be out there around 6 am until I get bored of staring at my bait. I'm the fat ugly fella in my avatar, so I shouldn't be hard to find. Yall give me a ring when you get out there. SGT., this is an online "community", so different points of view will always be expressed. That's what the internet is there for. You don't need to worry about where you fish at bud. That's a bunch of horse [email protected]!#.

Ryan

572-8560


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well after getting my paycheck today, I cant even afford the $8 pier fee  You guys have fun and be sure to take lots of pics!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fish for free... well $1.00 for parking at the boat ramp... will be down in the Lesner area with the lure rods tonight.

Will be at Ft.Story tomorrow afternoon.

Those that got my digits.. shoot me a text for my 20 and any intel.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Castnet info from SGT B*

Thanks for the info Ryan. That makes more sense to me.


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

So, is there a pool for the 1st Annual Pier and Surf VB Pier Fishing Rodeo? I thought I heard someone suggest $5; $3 towards biggest fish, $1 towards smallest fish, and $1 towards ugliest SOB...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Pond Pounder said:


> So, is there a pool for the 1st Annual Pier and Surf VB Pier Fishing Rodeo? I thought I heard someone suggest $5; $3 towards biggest fish, $1 towards smallest fish, and $1 towards ugliest SOB...


So, who's thinking about coming out. I shouldn't be hard to find. I'll be wearing my yellow bikini, black high heels, and my I got crabs at dirty dick's trucker hat! I'll also be drinking dos equis beer, because I'm the most interesting man in the world.:--|

No, seriously, who's thinking about coming out? I'll be on the T tomorrow from 6 am, probably until around 6 pm. It's gonna be *hot* and most likely crowded as hell, so I might cut out a little earlier in the afternoon and go swimmin. 

Give me a ring when yall get out there.

572-8560

Remember: yellow bikini, black high heels, dirty dick's trucker hat, misty cigarettes, and dos equis beer. If you can't find me, give me a call.:beer:


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be there. Trying to bring a friend, too. Will attempt to be there between 6-7 am. Need me a spot on the T for the heaver. I'll be in my white & blue UNC ballcap.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh man I would LOVE to come out and fish the T for some big fishies. Never done that before! If I can get out there would you guys be willing to let a newbie on the T :redface: Ill even bring my heaver and let you learn me  I just wanna catch me a big fish and would be nice to meet some of you regular posters!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jasonr said:


> Oh man I would LOVE to come out and fish the T for some big fishies. Never done that before! If I can get out there would you guys be willing to let a newbie on the T :redface: Ill even bring my heaver and let you learn me  I just wanna catch me a big fish and would be nice to meet some of you regular posters!


You should come on out. I'll be honest with you though, given the fact it's a weekend and the middle of summer, the entire pier will most likely be crowded. The end of the pier isn't dedicated to king fishing, so it will probably be filled with people bottom fishing, plugging, etc.. Last time I went was on a Monday, and at 6 am there were already 7-8 people out there. If it's loaded with people it might not be the best place for you to start learning with your heaver. I'd bring it if you come though. I'm not a pro like some of these guys, but I'll help you out with whatever I can. I'm hoping for the best, but expecting the worst as far as the pier being crowded. Regardless, it should be a good time. Meet some folks, do some fishing, etc., etc.. I'll save ya a cold one.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Bring some sunscreen and plenty of water to drink. They say it's going to be 94, but I'm sure it will feel like 100 or better.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I just talked to the woman and she has tomorrow off and wants to come. I will see you all there. 

I live at Wards Corner in Norfolk so Ill leave here at 5am and hope to get a good spot on the pier. Whats the rod limit out there? Ill be bringing the pier cart


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna try to make it tomorrow but my idiot techs somehow caught the gantry on my CT scanner on fire so I'll be working late tonight. If I can wake up in time I'll be there. I can only stick around until about 1 though. 

If today was any forshadowing of tomorrow ... It's gonna be nasty hot, and lots stupid people on the roads and the pier. I saw 13 crashes on the east bound 64 today and shit was backed up from the Hrbt all the way to the 'Burg exit at Camp Leary. In-freakin-sane out there today. All them people headin to OBX for the week I guess ...

Btw. Having never been there before what's the addy of the pier parking area so I can tell Sally to give me the right directions (Sally is the bitch in the GPS that's always tellin me where to go ... It's like having a second wife ...)?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

1506 Atlantic Ave, Virginia Beach


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jasonr said:


> Well I just talked to the woman and she has tomorrow off and wants to come. I will see you all there.
> 
> I live at Wards Corner in Norfolk so Ill leave here at 5am and hope to get a good spot on the pier. Whats the rod limit out there? Ill be bringing the pier cart


Rod limit is 2 per person for $8, 3 per person for $10. Parking for fishing is $2 during the week, $4 on the weekends. Everybody in the car has to be a paying fisherman. Just called up there, sounded like she was busy as hell. Probably going to be one crowded SOB tomorrow.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Sunday July 26 Meetup*



clewis50 said:


> Hey Y'all-
> Moving forth with getting together on Sunday I've posted some info below for those who will join us...
> 
> Where: VB Pier (see website below); (757) 428-2333.
> ...


Thought I'd repost this for everyone. I might be bringing a friend who gets off work at 8a.m. so it sounds as if I'll get there just as all the hardchargers are leaving-HA! Oh well, whoever's still there, I will look forward to having some successfull fishing with you.
c.l.


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

Probably won't make it this morning. I just got home from fixing that CT and am beat down. Good luck to those that brave the pier today. Also, there's a rip current warning today so be safe to those that brave the waves. Don't get caught in it. I'll catch the next one.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

clewis50 said:


> Thought I'd repost this for everyone. I might be bringing a friend who gets off work at 8a.m. so it sounds as if I'll get there just as all the hardchargers are leaving-HA! Oh well, whoever's still there, I will look forward to having some successfull fishing with you.
> c.l.


Where the hell were you man? There were 4 of us including my girl out on the end and we couldnt get ahold of you


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Where the hell were you man? There were 4 of us including my girl out on the end and we couldnt get ahold of you


Hey JR. HA! I got a message on my home phone from Chris when I got back to my place. I was on the right side of the pier with my friend Melissa. I caught a shark. I think I saw you guys when I was on the left side of the T. Your girl said something about how much of a fight it was for such a little fish....LOL

When I got out there I asked a couple guys on the right if they were from Pier & Surf they just laughed so I didn't get to hook up with you guys. Chris had a b/w UNC hat on didn't he, or was he wearing the Bass Pro Shops hat?
c.l.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Were you the guy with the big Shakespear rod? I saw that guy with a lady. Wish you woulda said something man. All 4 of us were at the end on the left side.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Were you the guy with the big Shakespear rod? I saw that guy with a lady. Wish you woulda said something man. All 4 of us were at the end on the left side.


I had my Shakespeare but it was disassembled & I never set it up. I had a BPS shirt on and my friend Melissa was with me. I brought up a shark with my 7' rod...that was the highlight of my day man.

Funny junk...


----------

